# Happy Halloween!



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Little late to it but hope it was good for everyone!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pretty quite at my house, the only 2 I got were the ward teachers,


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

The grandson had a blast going out as Mike the Tiger, LSU mascott. Come to find out, one of our neighbors a street over is Donnie and Debbie Osmond's oldest son, Donnie Jr. Quite a nice guy too. His next door neighbors are an elderly couple and I absolutely fell in love with the older lady. She was sitting out on the front porch and had a bucket next to her with a water gun in it and would shoot some of the kids when they came for their candy. What a hoot she was.


----------

